# Lotta



## BattleLakeMN (Aug 13, 2016)

Little Lotta arrived early yesterday morning. She is so precious, and her mama is doing such a good job taking care of her.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

OMG i love her little ears. Adorable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awwww!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's so stinkin' adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So cute! So tiny! I never can get over how small the minis are when born. Enjoy your little bundle of adorable!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Aaaaw! So adorable  I love baby minis!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What a doll


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

That picture needs a warning label! I almost screamed, total cuteness overdose! Congratulations!

Did you make the sweater? As if she could be any more adorable...Oh my!


----------



## BattleLakeMN (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks all! She's doing so well. Catharina, yes, I made the sweater out of an old sock.


----------

